# Kernel 2.6.16 boot sticks on "hda: lost interrupt"

## TokFan

Hey guys,

I'm pretty stupmed and don't really know how to troubleshoot this problem.

I have been running this installation sucessfully for quite some time now. I currently have a 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 kernel that is working good.

I used the same config file as defaults and compiled the 2.6.16-gentoo kernel and at boot time after it does IDA discovery it sticks and the message "hda: lost interrupt" keeps repeating avery 15 seconds or so.

I had the same problem a few moths back as I tried a 2.6.16 rc kernel from the git tree but I put it aside figuring it would be solved by the time 2.6.16 was released but it seems that did not occur.

I am running an amd64 machine with the ATIIXP chipset. It has SATA channels but my hd is a regular PATA drive.

I don't even know where to start troubleshooting this, I have tried to google but cannot come up with anything that seems relvant to my situation.

Where do I start?

Thanks.

----------

## acturneruk

Maybe this is to do with system clock timing?  Does the clock run fast?  Try booting with the noapictimer kernel parameter.  And/or irqpoll...

Cheers,

Andrew

----------

## TokFan

Yeah timing has always been off. I've had to use noapictimer since I got this system.

irqpoll seems to do the trick though, thanks, what exactly does that do?

----------

## acturneruk

 *TokFan wrote:*   

> irqpoll seems to do the trick though, thanks, what exactly does that do?

 

No idea  :Wink: 

Without it, USB doesn't work on my laptop, and loads of "nobody cared" irq messages in dmesg.  If someone does know, I'd love an explanation...

Glad it worked for you, anyway.

Cheers,

Andrew

----------

## acturneruk

From what I can gather, it seems to be something to do with dodgy BIOS irq routing, and making a mess of the BIOS handover.

So maybe a BIOS upgrade would fix things too?  Or maybe make it worse  :Wink: 

Andrew

----------

## TokFan

I know my BIOS is a heap o junk. Just, last time I tried to upgrade it I botched it and my machine was unusable until I could get a new one. There is no way I'll burn it in place again. I have to piece together that LPC programmer before I can upgrade my bios. I suppose it's high time to do that anyhow, I'm getting sick of the computer not rebooting or powering off on it's own and I have to pull the power plug.

----------

## tdeutsch

 *TokFan wrote:*   

> Yeah timing has always been off. I've had to use noapictimer since I got this system.
> 
> irqpoll seems to do the trick though, thanks, what exactly does that do?

 

I also had to use noapictimer and ran into the same Problem with 2.6.16.X Kernels. The solution was simple: removing "noapictimer" from the kernel commandline int grub.conf. Now, my kernel ist booting and the problem with the clock (which was the reaseon for using "noapictimer") is probably solved in 2.6.16. Great!

----------

